# Password root

## Lioben

ciao a tutti....... ho installato gentoo ( e funziona) ho riavviato e mi chiede il login ....in fase di installazione ho dimenticato di cambiare password a root e di aggiungere utenti.... non avendo messo password come faccio il login? come login metto root e come pasword?

----------

## morellik

Usando il CD di installazione, fai il boot, monti le partizioni, rifai il chroot e dai passwd per cambiare la password di root.

----------

## .:deadhead:.

o riavvii con livecd , ti chrooti dentro e dai passwd , oppure senza livecd accodi alla stringa di boot di grub la entry init=/bin/sh e da lì dai passwd

----------

## Lioben

Grazie , fatto ...tutto ok

----------

## Lioben

NO non è tutto ok , inserendo la password utente normale mi fa il login correttamente ma se voglio diventare root con "su" mi dice permission denied.

letta faq su come diventare root ....aggiungendo il mio utente a wheel con il comando (dall'utente normale)

```
gpasswd -a username wheel
```

dice permission denied .

Altri metodi?

Ps mi sto loggando dopo installazione quindi non credo di avere X o gnome e quant'altro

----------

## IlGab

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> NO non è tutto ok , inserendo la password utente normale mi fa il login correttamente ma se voglio diventare root con "su" mi dice permission denied.
> 
> letta faq su come diventare root ....aggiungendo il mio utente a wheel con il comando (dall'utente normale)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Dice permission denied quando fai gpasswd ? Ma sei root ?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *Lioben wrote:*   

> NO non è tutto ok , inserendo la password utente normale mi fa il login correttamente ma se voglio diventare root con "su" mi dice permission denied.
> 
> letta faq su come diventare root ....aggiungendo il mio utente a wheel con il comando (dall'utente normale)
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Solo root può dare gpasswd .

Entra in console direttamente come root e poi dai il comanto et voilà

----------

## Nuitari

mi sa che lui chiedesse se, nn cambiando la password di root all'installazione, il sistema provvedesse a metterne una automaticamente e quale era.

poi una volta riloggato come root se la cambia da solo 

pero' mi sa che il sistema nn ne metta una automaticamente...

----------

## Lioben

esatto .....ho risolto con l'approccio drastico ......spento pc dal case , loggato come root e aggiunto un utente a wheel

----------

## Peach

da FAQ

Lioben, se hai risolto aggiungi [risolto] nel titolo.

----------

